# Random Confessions



## jamyjam224 (Dec 4, 2005)

Time to fess up-confess something or some things about yourself, as random as you like, Ill start;

Every night before I go to bed I snap and say 17 times", I have done it forever, I used to snap 17 times but then I kind of figured a short cut...I know it sounds crazy, but its just what I do  

you're turn


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 4, 2005)

I'm 53 years old, and I still like watching cartoons - especially Looney Toons.

And Spongebob, and South Park.


----------



## Tina (Dec 4, 2005)

I cannot sleep if a hair from my head is touching/tickling my face. It drives me insane until I fix it.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Dec 4, 2005)

Hi. My name is Sandie and I'm obsessive-impulsive.

I count. Everything. And I obsessively add the numbers I count down to the lowest common denominator.

For example, as we're driving down the street I count the cracks in the blacktop, unbeknownst to Wayne, until we get to where we're turning. Then, let's say there are 39 cracks. Then I say to myself "3 plus 9 is 12, and 2 plus 1 is 3". And then I start all over again on the next street.

My therapist once told me counting is probably a way i learned to tune out the arguing and the violence that went on in my home when I was growing up.


----------



## nicolethefantastic (Dec 4, 2005)

you asked for random...

I have never liked soggy cornflakes.... I don't like anything that has the consistency of soggy cornflakes, that horrible mushy stuff ergh. So although I LOVE Autumn as a season...and enjoy seeing the leaves fall, i HATE it when they're all on the ground and it rains... because for me that is like walking through a massive bowl of soggy cornflakes...


----------



## Emma (Dec 4, 2005)

Here's a few random confessions.

I can't drink milk if it's been in my house longer than a day, same with meat.

Left overs make me ill, so does touching other peoples plates after they've eaten off them. I have to leave the room if someone is scraping a plate into the bin and if i HAVE to wash up, I can only wash my own plate straight after, if not then I'll be sick.

I have a set bedtime routine and if it's not right (unless I'm drunk) then I can't sleep. First I have to lay on the sofa with a certain light on and a certain cartoon on TV. Then I'll fall asleep to that, wake up a few hours later, go to bed, turn on red dward series 1 episode 1 and then i'll sleep through till morning. 

I have to have someone say "on your marks, get set, go" to down a drink, or else it's impossible.

When I'm in a car, for each lamppost I pass, I have to squeese the muscle in my knee on the side the lamp post is on. This makes being on a motorway hard.

I have to get to the microwave before it dings the second time (about 20 seconds after the first one) if I don't, someone will die.


----------



## 1300 Class (Dec 4, 2005)

I have to post by writings up, and then proof it afterawards, otherwise its just not right. I never mix my foods together when they are on the same plate, everything has its own little section of plate. I hate soggy breakfast cereal of any nature, and cannot eat it otherwise. Oh, and if I dont watch some TV after using the comp and I want to go to bed, I will be up all night. And sometimes I feel as if I am seeking through wood, even though.... well its a little weird but ahwell.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 4, 2005)

I am evil incarnate, which isn't as easy as it sounds.


----------



## 1300 Class (Dec 4, 2005)

Do you have evil eye?


----------



## abluesman (Dec 4, 2005)

Oh, where to start, where to start.....

The sheet must be turned down over the comforter. My pillowcase cannot have any wrinkles in it. My legs must be crossed at the ankles. Otherwise, NO ONE is sleeping..... just ask divacl.


----------



## abluesman (Dec 4, 2005)

Oh, I forgot....

I CANNOT put my hands into anything yucky... raw hamburger, anything sticky, dirty dishwater (eeeewwwwww), etc. (I think I'm going to pass out).

Hey, maybe we should call this the OCD Club.


----------



## eljay (Dec 4, 2005)

Hmm....

I once offered a couple of cops a "nice cuppa tea" whilst they were searching my house for firearms... (seems police databases had problems coping with two people with the same name 

... and the only time i've nearly been runover was a close call with an electric milk float... (would have been the most embaressing accident ever)


----------



## fatlane (Dec 4, 2005)

Australian Lord said:


> Do you have evil eye?



Yes. I have it and I can give it. It's tricky to do over the internet, but I found I way I can tunnel evil eye packets through TCP/IP traffic.


----------



## MissToodles (Dec 4, 2005)

I've had a fear of people entering my home since I was a young child. This fear still plagues me today and sometimes I'm awoken at night but any small rustling. For a short time, when I was about 10, I even slept with a huge knife under my pillow.


----------



## Emma (Dec 4, 2005)

MissToodles said:


> I even slept with a huge knife under my pillow.



I do that sometimes!!!!!

Though I think that was the leading factor in my dream last night, in which there was a ghost who you couldn't see but you could see the knife floating around. The ghost was called 'Knifey knifey stab stab'


----------



## JMNYC (Dec 4, 2005)

I've had a life-long compulsion to run things over in the street---coffee cups, plastic bottles, anything except dog mess. When I'm walking, I swerve to step on whatever it is. In a car, ditto, safely. On my bike, too. 

The best smash I ever did was a few years back when I spied what looked like a fresh, pristine bagel lying smack in the middle of my path. I was wearing construction boots and I hit it square on. 

It turned out to be waterlogged and it completely flattened under my foot in all directions. The satisfaction was sublime.

Then there was this summer; I was wearing sandals and I saw a ketchup pak on the ground. I had to step on it, and it splattered BOTH my feet, between the toes, all over my ankle and sandals---direct hit. I found a bathroom and washed up. Made me laugh. Had to call my wife, who knows about my obsession, and tell her what had happened while I cleaned myself up. She laughed her buns off. Just desserts!

I've since discovered I am not the only one with this obsession, so I don't feel so weird...well, maybe a little!:shocked:


----------



## MissToodles (Dec 4, 2005)

I love smashing things too. I guess it's a good way to get out our aggressions over the course of a day. I tend to smash twigs/acorns though or jump on a pile of leaves.


----------



## Jes (Dec 4, 2005)

I have just commissioned a study with the NIH to look into the very obvious link (well, ok, n=7, but still) between OCD and being/liking fat!! Man! It's really interesting.


----------



## Obesus (Dec 4, 2005)

I really enjoy being brutally and sadistically schadenfreude-esque around all of our OCD therapists who are terrified of MRSA...they wander around the clinic clutching babywipes so they don't have to touch the doorknobs! Muaahahahahah...but I have my own OCD issues...I don't mind the germs, even though I had MRSA last year, but I am obsessed with polishing metal..especially faucets...haven't moven't on to polishing *padlocks* yet, though my acre size cubicle has about 20 of them...HIPAA!! Muahahahah1:shocked:  




Jes said:


> I have just commissioned a study with the NIH to look into the very obvious link (well, ok, n=7, but still) between OCD and being/liking fat!! Man! It's really interesting.


----------



## Obesus (Dec 4, 2005)

...between OCD and addictive behaviors....hmmmm...I think I need me some Lil' Debbie while I ponder on that one! ROFL  




Jes said:


> I have just commissioned a study with the NIH to look into the very obvious link (well, ok, n=7, but still) between OCD and being/liking fat!! Man! It's really interesting.


----------



## jamie (Dec 4, 2005)

I have bouts of insomnia and have crazy tricks to get myself to sleep.

The first attack is to cross my ankles and to tuck my fingers into the waistband of whatever I am wearing so that I am all secured in.

If that doesn't work, I rock myself to sleep. When my boyfriend and I first started dating, he used to make fun of me, but now I think he likes it. 

If that doesn't work, I start counting and picturing things..daisies, grass blades, apples...

If that doesn't work.. uhm.. well this will sound weird, I start imagining trips to a bakery.

If that doesn't work I get up and drink a glass of milk and watch tv. 

If that doesn't work I eat raw refrigerated biscuit, crescent roll or pie dough and read. It will eventually get me there.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Dec 4, 2005)

Bit of a hand washer. Near problematic, especially while cooking. 

REALLY bad with math and money. 

I'm inordinately grossed out by post-meal food, and cannot watch tables being bussed, or even think about those gray plastic tubs. I'd sooner shave my head than observe green peas lodged in mashed potatoes. 

In a hotel room, I remove the bedspread, fold it inside out, and drop it in a corner of the room where I won't have to touch it again. If it were acceptable to pack tongs, that's what I'd use.

I'm a sucker for melodramatic old "women's films," especially those with Lana Turner, like _Madame X_ and _Imitation of Life_. 

And I'm hypersensitive to bathroom humor, finding things like this, not at all funny.


----------



## Jeannie (Dec 4, 2005)

I love this thread! I love hearing about the weird things people do.

I can never put on a pair of shoes without first checking them for spiders.

I can never take the first slice of bread in a package. I have to reach back and take the 4th or 5th piece.

I can't sleep well with a top sheet. I like having just a comforter or blanket. I can't sleep with anything tucked in, especially at the bottom of the bed. It feels like my feet are bound. Can't stand my knees touching when I sleep. I have to have a pillow between my knees. If a pillow isn't available I'll use the blanket. I also have to be holding another pillow in my arms. I like a fan running on low for the white noise. And I have to have some sort of small light on like a night lite. _I clearly have a lot of sleep issues._ It's rare that I don't have to take something (ambien, lunesta, benedryl) to make me sleep. I hate sleeping and I'm not good at it. I also used to do the knife under the pillow thing when I was a lot younger and living alone. The difference was that my knife was *small *and dull. I wanted to be able to suprise an attacker with being stabbed in the neck with it but didn't want it to be big and sharp enough that it could be taken from me and used to kill me.  You could barely peel an apple with the thing.  Oh, I also HAVE to check the bathtub every night before I go to bed to make sure no one is hiding in it. This is very irrational because it's out in the open and there are much better places for boogy men to be hiding in my house. I only check the bathtub and can't go to sleep unless I do. lmao. I also can't sleep in a room with the door open or unlocked.


----------



## BBW Betty (Dec 4, 2005)

I can't leave the house until I make sure all the stove and oven knobs are turned off--even if I haven't cooked anything. Then I also have to make sure the toaster, sandwichmaker, coffeepot and teapot are all turned off and unplugged. If my husband will be home, I only have to check once, but if we will both be gone, I have to check at least twice, and often three times.

Then I have to check and double check that I locked the door when I leave. 

More than once I have turned around a driven a mile or so home to check everything again.


----------



## Webmaster (Dec 4, 2005)

jamyjam224 said:


> Time to fess up-confess something or some things about yourself...



- I feel compelled to get as many miles out of a tank of gas as I can, which means I never fill up until the car runs on fumes... disconcerting to me and any potential passenger.

- I literally have to be dragged places. Once I am there, I almost always enjoy myself.

- When someone verbally explains something to me, my eyes immediately glaze over. All that registers is if it's something I am potentially interested in or not. If I am, I will then immediately research it and become an expert in it. 

- I grossly overtip in my favorite places in the hope that I will get VIP treatment when I return.

- I know that I have the power to make my favorite teams lose by watching the game. So I don't watch.

- I really can't kill any creature as long as it is not in MY house. 

- I always wonder if all those important people in the world, the ones in high places who wear suits all the time , also act goofy at home and do all the shluppy silly things we do at home.

- I always have the nagging feeling I should have done much better in life.

- Unless it is heavily carbonated, I don't consider a liquid worth drinking. 

- Unusual things attract me.

- Even though I know better, I always wait until the very last moment to buy Christmas presents and such.

- I HATE holidays other special days of any sort and consider the several-month period in summer where there are no major holidays the best of the year.

- I have an inexplicable fondness for fountain pens and desire to have them though I rarely ever use them.

- Rudeness bothers me almost pathologically.

- I totally believe that what you wish for eventually comes true, within reason. 

- I almost always need a mental crutch I can hold onto, something silly that I can think about and can feel good about.

- I feel that if I took a day off or would not tend to a project myself, the world would come to a stand-still.

- I hate that it really gets to me when people lay guilt-trips on me.

- A minor scratch or tiny dent in my car can throw me in a total, extended funk.


----------



## Jes (Dec 4, 2005)

BBW Betty said:


> I can't leave the house until I make sure all the stove and oven knobs are turned off--even if I haven't cooked anything. Then I also have to make sure the toaster, sandwichmaker, coffeepot and teapot are all turned off and unplugged. If my husband will be home, I only have to check once, but if we will both be gone, I have to check at least twice, and often three times.
> 
> Then I have to check and double check that I locked the door when I leave.
> 
> More than once I have turned around a driven a mile or so home to check everything again.



This spring, as I was over the ocean, flying to Amsterdam, I suddenly thought: crap, I think I might have left the oven on! I cfouldn't do a thing while on the plane, which was frustrating. I made it through the airport, looked for a phone, but couldn't figure out that damned european phone card thing (you'd figure, since I go to europe about once a year now, I'd have it mastered, but no). Luckly my hotel had email access, so I emailed my catsitter who, upon getting my message, literally RAN all the way from the office (where we both work) to my house. I'd done no such thing. Luckily, he was training for a marathon at the time, so I tried telling myself the run was good for him. 

Ok. I realize I've put all of the OCD sufferers into an oven tizzy. Sorry.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Dec 4, 2005)

-breaking glass is one of the most beautiful sounds i've heard
-i'm still waiting for my superpower to emerge
-i like big girls
-i no longer consider insomnia a bad thing

this is fun

aaron£


----------



## Obesus (Dec 4, 2005)

Knife under pillow.....hmmmmm...sounds perky! LOL :bow: I sleep like two logs tied together..right through earthquakes and such, but up here in the wild hills o' Frisco, ya never know! :shocked: We used to have a client at the clinic who slept with a live grenade under his pillow as well as a loaded .45...he was a Vietnam Vet with PTSD...fortunately, our Clnical Coordinator got him to voluntarily surrender the weapons to the Police under their no questions asked policy..but the grenade must have given them just a moments' tiny pause!  




Jeannie said:


> I love this thread! I love hearing about the weird things people do.
> 
> I can never put on a pair of shoes without first checking them for spiders.
> 
> ...


----------



## JMNYC (Dec 4, 2005)

And I'm hypersensitive to bathroom humor, finding things like this, not at all funny.[/QUOTE]

You are one funny, funny chick. (meant in a good way, not "Good Fellas" way.) Big ol' smile over on the West Side on this dreary Sunday---thank you!!!


----------



## Obesus (Dec 4, 2005)

...since I fixed the front door and put in a shiny new lock (which I suddenly feel a need to POLISH! Damn!)...but I do the oven check at least twice and all of the electrical sockets..except the zillion in the music studio...hey, it's irrational, right? Our intake psychologist says to me.."Oh, it's just garden variety OCD...." I was sorely disappointed...but them therapists walkin' around with little towels just make me giggle hilariously. I tell ya, working in a mental health clinic is one hoot after the other!  



Jes said:


> This spring, as I was over the ocean, flying to Amsterdam, I suddenly thought: crap, I think I might have left the oven on! I cfouldn't do a thing while on the plane, which was frustrating. I made it through the airport, looked for a phone, but couldn't figure out that damned european phone card thing (you'd figure, since I go to europe about once a year now, I'd have it mastered, but no). Luckly my hotel had email access, so I emailed my catsitter who, upon getting my message, literally RAN all the way from the office (where we both work) to my house. I'd done no such thing. Luckily, he was training for a marathon at the time, so I tried telling myself the run was good for him.
> 
> Ok. I realize I've put all of the OCD sufferers into an oven tizzy. Sorry.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 4, 2005)

I can ONLY function under intense pressure. I cannot do a single thing if there is plenty of time to go at a leisurely pace. The gun has to be square at my back in order for my creative juices to flow and it always turns out awful if I begin in advance.

As a child growing up in a bad neighborhood I was always taught never to holler out anyone's name in the street. If you see someone you know you yell out, "Hey!" but NEVER say their name. To this day I can never call to anyone by name, I have to say, "Hey you!" and I hate when people call to me by name. It's a huge pet peeve.

If I purchase an item and at some point it stops working I always purchase the identical item and then return the old one the next day and get my money back. I never bother with going through the proper legal channels because I have developed a strong mistrust for corporate entities.

I rarely watch television and I haven't been to the movies since "Spiderman II" came out over a year ago.

I lost my virginity at 31 years old.

I plagiarized an article I found on the internet, doctored it up a bit and gave it to my nephew to hand in to his college professor the next day so that he could pass the class.


----------



## BBWMoon (Dec 4, 2005)

When I was a little girl my best friend was our Siamese cat. We were inseparable. When I was twelve years old I started getting sick a lot. My Mother took me to the Doctor, who decided that I must be allergic to our Cat.
One day while I was in school, my Mother gave our Cat away. I never saw him again.

*From twelve to sixteen I cried myself to sleep every single night*.

For a long time after that, I would still think of him and cry.



(Now I own two cats, Morgan (Russian Blue) and Rory (Persian Tabby)


----------



## Pear320 (Dec 4, 2005)

Well, I have a bug/lizard paranoia. I live in Florida where the heat, humidity, and creepy crawley things are just a part of everyday life. After more than 20 years here I've gotten "somewhat" adjusted to the hot weather and humidity .. but NOT the frightening bugs and lizards. They terrify me to no end  
One evening just recently I spotted a teeny-tiny "infant" lizard staring at me from the coffee table in my living room (it's easy for the tiny ones to sneak underneath the front door screen). Even though I've had a few eye to eye confrontations with these little critters over the last two decades, I still freeze when I see one. And to make matters worse, it seems I'm always alone when it happens. 
Because I refuse to kill anything living (and absolutely cannot go to sleep at night if I know one is inside the house) I will spend HOURS obsessively pulling out heavy furniture, crawling on my hands and knees, and going through closets just to toss a damp towel over it to trap it for release. I was standing barefoot on the front porch the other morning at 1 a.m. releasing this one from a paper towel


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 4, 2005)

Actually:

I don't wash my car. No reason, other I might be too lazy. 
I bought a used truck once when I was clearing all the junk out of my yard, and I bought new tires for it. The white lettering on the tires has a blue tint to it from the manufacturer. Wash your tires real good and the blue stuff comes off. I had that truck for four years, and when I sold it, the lettering on the tires was still blue.

If I have long hairs on my chin aka beard or goatee, when I'm nervous I pluck the hairs out of my chin until I get a really unsightly bald spot. Nevertheless, I haven't had a goatee in years.

I crack my knuckles, my knee, my toes, my neck.. I just crack everything. 

I'm terrible with names. But I never forget a face. I tend to just refer to people as Sir, or Ma'am. I used to use Mister. But after alot of people would say, "Mr. Smith was my father.", I quit using it.

I must have a beverage with me at all times. Typically, its a Diet Coke.

I must know the locations of all the bathrooms where I am, and if there is more than one stall. For commutes, I learn where all the good and nasty restrooms are and will plot a course in my head.

I can't pass by a McDonalds without getting a cheeseburger. 

I can't stand kids getting hurt. Which is why I've never seen Charlie and the Chocolate Factory.

I've never seen E.T. and Sound of Music either.

I'm deathly afraid of bees and wasps, but I've never been stung.

I never kiss a woman on the first date. I think its rude. I also never honk the horn when I arrive at a friends house. I always go to the door.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 4, 2005)

I eat my own boogers.

Strictly for health reasons.


----------



## adam (Dec 4, 2005)

I had a dream last night that I actually remember a little of, which happens very rarely.
I was in a room with Michael Schumacher asking him endless questions which he would answer in German, which I don't understand. I was sitting on the floor...he was sitting at a low table I think eating cereal or soup...and he was bare foot and his feet were dirty, I think.
Strange that is.
I confess...I never dream or remember dreams if I do dream...save one in a hundred sleeps...I'll wake thinking I might of had a dream which I can't remember a single bit of....remembering this Schumi dream is a rare thing.


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 4, 2005)

I still sleep in my blue jeans sometimes.

When I was a kid, I pulled the chicken skin off of the chicken and would not eat it. I gave the chicken skin to my younger sister to eat. I would always dip the chicken into ketchup. The only dark meat I liked was on a chicken drumstick. I couldn't let my food touch. I could only eat one thing at a time. I couldn't mix food. 

Also, when I was a kid my Aunt played a trick on me. She gave me a hot jalapeno and said that it was a pickle. I ate it and loved it.

Today, I am not so picky.


----------



## Tina (Dec 4, 2005)

I completely relate to Jeannie's
_I can never take the first slice of bread in a package. I have to reach back and take the 4th or 5th piece.

I can't sleep well with a top sheet. I like having just a comforter or blanket. I can't sleep with anything tucked in, especially at the bottom of the bed. It feels like my feet are bound._

Added to that, I have claustrophobic feet, which is why they hate to be bound, and also why I don't always, actually rarely, wear closed-toe shoes.


----------



## Michelle (Dec 4, 2005)

fatlane said:


> I eat my own boogers.
> 
> Strictly for health reasons.


 
I'm so ashamed of myself. This post made me laugh out loud. It's very crass and completely disgusting. Guess it says something about me I didn't want to know.


----------



## Michelle (Dec 4, 2005)

BBWMoon said:


>


 
Allie, the tabby is gorgeous.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 4, 2005)

This is a GREAT thread, and some of you people are nutso... LOL, it's fantastic, just something about it that makes everyone more human than you sometimes feel on a message board. 

Here's a few of mine: 

I can't stand twitchy or excessively shaky people, it freaks me out. I have trouble even talking to them if they're twitching. 

I'm really bad with names. There are people I've met and talked with many times, and I don't know their name. I'd ask them, but you get to a point where you can't even do that anymore. I try the trick about meeting someone, then immediately repeating their name, but I forget. When I remember to do it, it's too late... I already forgot their name.

I sometimes think I was a really bad person in another life, or hurt someone who loved me very much, which is why I can't find someone of my own in this life. 

I have pee dreams. They are anxiety dreams, and I have them just about every night of my life, and sometimes many per night. I dream about needing to find a place to pee, but I never find it. I'm in different places, different social situations, and it's the "oh my God, I'm going to wet my pants" feeling. I find tons of toilets, but there is some reason that I can't use each and every one of them. And yes, sometimes when I wake up I do have to pee, but I know that's not the major reason behind them, since they happen so often.

I have a pretty strong fear of collapse, or falling, which my friends and I call my "collapse-aphobia". I often have friends test out things, make them jump up and down on them, sit before I sit, etc. When I do finally get on it or sit, etc.. I usually start off half way, then see how it's holding up. I don't think this has much to do with my weight because even as a kid, I hated balconies that have nothing underneath them, I just figured they'd snap right off the side of a building. I thought I was going to freak out when I had to walk up a flight of clear steps in Atlanta. John (FAJohnny) saw them before I did, and he said "oh boy, you're not going to like this". I could go on and on about this quirk of mine, it rears it's head constantly (ie too many people on a bed, chairs that make too much noise, porch planks that give a little bit under my foot). 

That's enough for now.  LOL


----------



## fatlane (Dec 4, 2005)

AnnMarie said:


> I can't stand twitchy or excessively shaky people, it freaks me out. I have trouble even talking to them if they're twitching.



I twitch quite a lot, thanks to what might be diagnosed as MS in a few years. Every time I type, I twitch. 



I'm not saying that for pity. I'm saying it to freak you out and imagine the look on your face. Muhuhahahaha.



TWITCH TWITCH TWITCH TWITCH!!!


----------



## jamyjam224 (Dec 4, 2005)

Wow, So many good confessions!- I thought mine would make me sound nuts but I'm glad I'm not the only one with unexplainable rituals..I'll share another..


I really don't like the number 2, it's unlucky to me, when I pray before I go to bed, if I think I said something twice (to God)I'll say it again, cause 3 is better then 2, sometimes it can go on forever because I just start saying everything 3 times, for fear I may have said something twice..........I think I waste a lot of his time:wubu:


----------



## Tina (Dec 4, 2005)

And WE'RE nutso???

Heh. Actually...



AnnMarie said:


> I have a pretty strong fear of collapse, or falling, which my friends and I call my "collapse-aphobia". I often have friends test out things, make them jump up and down on them, sit before I sit, etc. When I do finally get on it or sit, etc.. I usually start off half way, then see how it's holding up. I don't think this has much to do with my weight because even as a kid, I hated balconies that have nothing underneath them, I just figured they'd snap right off the side of a building. I thought I was going to freak out when I had to walk up a flight of clear steps in Atlanta. John (FAJohnny) saw them before I did, and he said "oh boy, you're not going to like this". I could go on and on about this quirk of mine, it rears it's head constantly (ie too many people on a bed, chairs that make too much noise, porch planks that give a little bit under my foot).



Me, too.

First, being afraid of falling is not unreasonable when you're supersized. A bad fall can be disabling, and that's no picnic.

Second, while some FAs love fat girls who break furniture -- forgetting even the chance of injury -- most of the rest of the world thinks it's a hilarious joke and it is humiliating.

I see nothing unreasonable here.

And FLO, your booger-eating ain't that bad. I had a friend in grade school who used to lick the bottoms of her tennis shoes...  *ptooey!*


----------



## fatlane (Dec 4, 2005)

Boogers actually _do_ have a medicinal effect. I started eating them after I read the article in the medical press.


----------



## Tina (Dec 4, 2005)

Do you drink your own urine, too?

I just can't imagine doing that, and I don't care how supposedly "good" it is for me.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 4, 2005)

Not yet up to drinking my own urine. Suppose I'll have to start one day as part of a comprehensive disaster preparation effort.


----------



## Tina (Dec 4, 2005)

I almost choked on my own tongue with that one, FLO.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Dec 4, 2005)

I had a pet hamster (Pookie) in my dormroom my first year of college because I could not be without a pet. The next year I moved to an apartment with the hamster and got a cat (Ava). This precious kitty who was the sweetest kitten would spend hours sitting on top of the hamster cage peering down on the hamster watching him sleep or run on his wheel, whatever his activity might be. One day I came home from class and the lid was off the little hamster high-rise condo. There was no sign of Pookie, no blood, no fur, no random hamster parts lying around. Ava looked as innocent as can be. My roommates and I kept an eye out for Pookie and thought for sure he'd either show up in our place or at the landlord's place upstairs or at the very least, the stench of Pookie's dead carcass would eventually lead us to his whereabouts. This never happened. Pookie vanished into thin air. Here's my confession of the bizarre: I had nightmares about hamsters for YEARS after that. My dreams were often about neglect - I'd have a cage full of hamsters and never cleaned it or fed them or gave them water. They run around crazy tearing at each other and trying to get out, or I have just one that has grown old and thin, it's dying and looking so pathetic. I only remember to feed it once every month or so. Somehow, it still lives. I've had these dreams probably 15-20 times in 13 years.

Switching gears a bit... I had a best friend when I was young. Tommy Costello. He lived across the street from me and was my age. We played doctor together. I flashed him my chest in first grade. We played "the kissing game" with another boy and girl where you lie on your back in the grass and roll to the left and kiss the person to your left, then roll to the right and kiss that person. We were super close until 3rd or 4th grade when we took interest in other people and things. Then we barely spoke again until high school. He started hanging out with the theater people and some of my classmates started whispering that he was gay. His father got a job in California and then their whole family moved away. We didn't talk again. A couple years later, my mom got a call from his mom that Tom (he gave up the Tommy in junior high school and was now "Tom") had driven his car off a cliff in CA. There wasn't much more info. From the way people would talk about it, I had the impression he had killed himself, but no one ever said those words. I felt really bad that I lost touch with him and that I'd ever listened to people calling him gay and not tried to stick up for him. I'm not sure how many times this happened, maybe two or three times? But I woke up after dreaming about Tommy and had a very distinct feeling that I'd talked to him in my dreams. He told me he was OK. He wasn't in pain and that I didn't need to be scared for him or feel bad... something along these lines. Then one night he said he wouldn't visit again because he had to spend time with his mom who wasn't taking his death so well. He said goodbye and I never dreamt of him again. I don't think I've ever dreamt of my father who died 8 years ago, though once when visiting his grave, I had a very strong feeling of being embraced by him. I couldn't catch my breath for a second and it felt like a hug somehow. Weird, huh?

I'll tackle my OCD issues in another post sometime.. hehe.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 4, 2005)

AnnMarie said:


> Here's a few of mine:
> 
> I can't stand twitchy or excessively shaky people, it freaks me out. I have trouble even talking to them if they're twitching.



Well I'm not excessively shaky, but I sure am jittery!!! That's why I decided to go to college to become a pharmacist instead of a physican, because I don't think I'm steady enough  !!!!!! I don't shake too too much though... I just can't sit still long unless I have no problems in my life. 

...
My peers consider me non-conformist, but my brain is constantly fighting over being opionated, being neutral, or starving for acceptance (and not saying a thing).

I used three online aliases (to disguise my youth) from age 12, until I turned 18.

I'm accomodating to the point that sometimes I think i'm histrionic.

I've had only about five girlfriends in my life, and you can guess what will be said right here....

and that is it!!!!!


----------



## Stuffa (Dec 5, 2005)

Oh no, every single OCD tendency is rising up right now...

I hate the number three. I count things. If I don't say a certain thing to my kids every night they might die in bed. I can only roll over in bed in one direction. Ugh, agh, I need to go... wash something or count steps or something. 

Seriously, I always find my OCD is worst when I'm sleep deprived - anyone else get that?


----------



## BBWMoon (Dec 5, 2005)

Wow, *3* is my all time Favorite & Lucky number. :wubu:


----------



## BBWMoon (Dec 5, 2005)

Did you know that many buildings in New York City don't have a 13th Floor?
This is one true myth of superstition thriving today in the modern world.

For instance, my building has 12, 12A, then 14.


----------



## moniquessbbw (Dec 5, 2005)

I can't sleep unless I have a loud fan on. If I could have a jet engine next to my bed making white noise I would.

I wash my hand a lot. Ok all the time. If you live in my house you must also wash your hands almost as much as I do. No touching food unless your hands are clean Adam. :doh: 

I wear gloves when I am cooking. I can't touch raw meat.

No one can eat off my plate until I am done. No one can touch my food ever.

I can't share a drink with anyone.

I never share my tube of toothpaste. My husband and I each have our own toothpaste.

Babywipes (Huggies only) are my bestfriend.


----------



## Emma (Dec 5, 2005)

Oh I love the smell and touch of raw meat, especially mince. Most of the time I just want to bite it mmmm it's so nice. I've only eaten raw mince once, but it wasn't as nice as i expected.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Dec 5, 2005)

I'm kind of amazed at how many of these quirks I share. I, too, sometimes rock myself to sleep. I was, for a time, obsessed with fountains pens -- the Fahrney's catalog was my porn, and I had to order even the extra wide nib for each pen. I'm also obnoxiously bad with names, and there are about a dozen pairs of names I ALWAYS confuse with each other. And didn't someone say they always check in the shower before using the bathroom? I always do this when I'm in someone else's home. (I have good reason, though.) 

I also change the direction of their toilet paper to coming over the top, if they have it installed the other way. Sometimes I tell them I "fixed" their toilet paper, sometimes I don't mention it. If I don't say anything, and they notice, then I know they're as big a freak as me.

And even at my advanced age, I'm still kinda scared of cooties. In fact, when I smell something foul, I worry that somehow particles of what I'm smelling are going up my nose.

And my partner must wash his hands before we can have sex.


----------



## wvjenna (Dec 5, 2005)

Here goes:

1. I hate it when anyone takes the first drink. The first drinks always the best.

2. Yes my son is a cheerleader and no he isn't gay.

3. I use Nyquil to help me sleep.

4. If someone says "I love you" I feel compelled to say it back in case I never see them again.

5. I'm a chewer...straws and pens aren't safe around me.

6. Adam and Eve is sometimes my homepage on my pc at home 

7. I will send back drinks at a restaurant if the waiter/waitress doesn't hand me my glass with their hand at the bottom. If their hand in any way touches the top of the glass....back it goes!

Jenn


----------



## Missy9579 (Dec 5, 2005)

wvjenna said:


> Here goes:
> 
> 1. I hate it when anyone takes the first drink. The first drinks always the best.
> 
> ...




Wow this IS a great thread, and here goes mine *hides head*

I am 26 years old and sleep with Woobie shorts. They are these shorts, that are of a certain material, and i rub them to fall asleep, or when I am upset, or nervous. I can not go anywhere for more than 1 night without them. i did not tell my BF about them for a year. I keep saying I need to get rid of my shorts, but my friends tell me its ok  *winks at AnnMarie and Heather*

I cant eat food that touches. Many nights at dinner I will have 3 plates/bowls, so nothing can possibly be near each other.

I do not flush the toilet until my pants are up, hands are washed and I am ready to run out the door. I have this fear that I will flush when im done and the toilet will overflow with my pants around my ankles.

lol I probably have so many mor ebut those are the most important ones about me  

No laughing tehe! Im 26 with woobie shorts and proud!


----------



## Tina (Dec 5, 2005)

Violet, the Woobie shorts thing is cute.


----------



## wvjenna (Dec 5, 2005)

BigCutieViolet said:


> I do not flush the toilet until my pants are up, hands are washed and I am ready to run out the door. I have this fear that I will flush when im done and the toilet will overflow with my pants around my ankles.



That reminds me. I don't flush the toilet unless the seat is down. I HATE public restrooms for this reason.

J


----------



## Jeannie (Dec 5, 2005)

I also have the "need to pee" dreams frequently Annmarie but I _always _wake up needing to go right away. Usually the dreams are disgusting with the public restrooms being flooded or filthy. My favorite can't find a usable toilet dream was when I was in some highschool and I rushed to use the restroom, bursting in the door, only to find the entire floor teaming with crocodiles!! Dozens of them.  

My subconscious mind is obviously a very scary place. 

Great thread!


----------



## Carrie (Dec 5, 2005)

Um, let's see. 

In terms of sleeping, I'm either asleep within five seconds of my head hitting the pillow or I have insomnia. There's no in between. I don't mind the insomnia, though, because that's when I do most of my best writing.

I have conversations with my pets - I talk for them and for myself, and yes, they do have funny voices, and they're surprisingly witty and insightful. I'm pretty sure I've lived alone too long. 

I'm terrifiedterrifiedterrified of anything having to do with my mouth/teeth/gums. I have to be sedated to go to the dentist, and when people start talking about root canals and impacted wisdom teeth and the like around me, my stomach starts to hurt and I inevitably start crying. 

I hate chick flicks. Love action movies - the more explosions, gunfights, car chases, fistfights, and snappy one-liners, the better. I kind of get off on the violence, and I'm not sure what that says about me, or if I even want to know. 

I have never been able to pay attention long enough to listen to the rules for Monopoly, so to this day I have no idea how to play it.

I used to eat compulsively. I no longer do; instead, I buy clothes and lingerie compulsively. I'm still fat, but very well-dressed now. 

I get tongue-tied around people that I suspect are smarter than me.

When I was 17 I worked in a funky little independent record store. It was the best job of my entire life, and sometimes I get depressed that I topped out career-wise half my life ago.

I tend to do everything to excess.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 5, 2005)

Jeannie said:


> I also have the "need to pee" dreams frequently Annmarie but I _always _wake up needing to go right away. Usually the dreams are disgusting with the public restrooms being flooded or filthy. My favorite can't find a usable toilet dream was when I was in some highschool and I rushed to use the restroom, bursting in the door, only to find the entire floor teaming with crocodiles!! Dozens of them.
> 
> My subconscious mind is obviously a very scary place.
> 
> Great thread!




I don't know if it's my best of all time, but my most memorable pee dream of late, where I hit yet another place I can't pee, is this: 

I was in a bright purple bathroom, black stall doors. There were a bunch of black guys sitting around on the other side of the room, sort of like rapper types, just hanging out. So I open a stall door, and it has some sort of placard on it or something, but I didn't read it.. head on in, and there is a black toilet. It has a marking on the wall above it, and it's something about some rapper who died, and this is apparently his grave/memorial, whathaveyou, not a real toilet, just a marble look-alike.

I was just totally freaking out that I couldn't pee in there, and I come OUT of the stall, and all the rapper guys are looking at me like.... "are you out of your mind for trying to go in there and pee on our buddies monument??"

Yeah. Welcome to my mind.


----------



## LurkingBBW (Dec 5, 2005)

I turn the toilet paper around if its not under the bottom.

I can't leave dirty dishes in the sink. In fact, if I am alone I wash them before I eat whatever it is I have cooked. If I have company, I put dishwashing liquid
in the dishes and wash them as soon as dinner is finished - and sometimes in the middle of dinner if I have a chance. 

I make my bed as soon as I get out of it and can't sleep in an unmade bed.


----------



## adam (Dec 6, 2005)

moniquessbbw said:


> I can't sleep unless I have a loud fan on. If I could have a jet engine next to my bed making white noise I would.
> 
> I wash my hand a lot. Ok all the time. If you live in my house you must also wash your hands almost as much as I do. No touching food unless your hands are clean Adam. :doh:
> 
> ...



and if I don't use a drink coaster on the glass or formica topped tables which will not leave any stain at all she still goes ape shit.
She insists I go shopping with her knowing I hate going shopping and then goes ape shit cause I don't enjoy it.
It drives her nuts that I don't live to eat...food is food to me....once a day is also plenty for me to eat.
It drives her nuts that I don't take all day to do anything...eating and shopping especially takes only a moment...not an hour or more.
It drives her nuts that I don't want anything I don't need...holidays are days just like any other day to me...I don't need or want any extra stuff just cause its a capitalist holiday...nor do I need to purchase anything for anybody else cause its a capitalist holiday.


----------



## Tina (Dec 6, 2005)

AnnMarie said:


> I don't know if it's my best of all time, but my most memorable pee dream of late, where I hit yet another place I can't pee, is this:
> 
> I was in a bright purple bathroom, black stall doors. There were a bunch of black guys sitting around on the other side of the room, sort of like rapper types, just hanging out. So I open a stall door, and it has some sort of placard on it or something, but I didn't read it.. head on in, and there is a black toilet. It has a marking on the wall above it, and it's something about some rapper who died, and this is apparently his grave/memorial, whathaveyou, not a real toilet, just a marble look-alike.
> 
> ...



LOL Was this the night of your birthday drinking celebration? 

I don't need pee dreams, I have enough problems when I'm awake.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 6, 2005)

See, this is where I believe in the Devil. He knows we all have this dreaded fear of no where to pee, and he puts it in our dreams.

My re-occuring pee dream, for years, has been the out of order, or the flooded bathroom. Or the big white toilet has been removed and all that is left is the hole in the floor.

Lately, Age must've given me daring, because now I try the ladies if I can't find the gents, but they're flooded too. Or occupied. 


On a reoccuring dream note: I still have those anxious "MIDTERMS ARE DUE" dreams where I'm late for school, for a class I haven't been to since the beginning of the semester, and I can't remember where the class is.. at a school I can't remember the floorplan of.. or anything about the school.. and when I eventually find the class, on a second or third floor.. I'M IN MY UNDERWEAR!!!! And then I wake up.


----------



## Obesus (Dec 6, 2005)

I generally have dreams where I wake up in a cold sweat at three AM about the MH-1984 reports not being done..which they aren't...Medi-CAL is a harsh mistress, with a great big whip!!!  Then I go pee and everything is OK...hmmm..no "need to pee" dreams...



Fuzzy said:


> See, this is where I believe in the Devil. He knows we all have this dreaded fear of no where to pee, and he puts it in our dreams.
> 
> My re-occuring pee dream, for years, has been the out of order, or the flooded bathroom. Or the big white toilet has been removed and all that is left is the hole in the floor.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Dec 6, 2005)

OK here's some more from me. 
 
I cannot walk on wet grass in bare feet 
I have a phobia about finding hair in my food. (dry heave) 
I think (really) I'm crazy 
I spell almost everything wrong (Dyslexia) 
I like being alone most of the time. Being around more than a few people at a time physically exhausts me. 
I don't like my parents to touch me. 
Anyone can scare the shit out of me simply be walking up behind me - even if I know you are there. (ask Wayne) 
I am an addictive personality. 
when we go away - I MUST check at least 3 times that we have everything we need packed. 
I think every spider I see is a black widow. lol :shocked: 
I see spirits (don't tell anyone)


----------



## BBWMoon (Dec 6, 2005)

Okay, I have Insomnia too.

I don't know if it's from my back pills, or from too much worry...
But during the week I've been getting less than 3 hours of sleep a night.

Then the weekend rolls around and during the day on a Saturday or a Sunday I sleep all day.

I don't know what's going on???


----------



## jdwhitak (Dec 6, 2005)

YOU PEOPLE ARE F**CKING NUTS!!!:shocked: :shocked:


----------



## coyote wild (Dec 6, 2005)

my turn. guess i cant seem any more crazy than some of you.

1. im 20 and still a virgin. this is mostly attributed to the fact that i cant bring myself to orgasm while inside a woman. i just dont find sex appealing in any way.

2. sometimes, when i fart, it turns me on. if not the act of doing it, then the smell afterwards. this is pretty rare, though.

3. i would love to be friends with many people here and talk on a regular basis, but i dont know how to initiate conversation through PM or AIM or otherwise without coming off as a weird, stalker guy.

4. I hate talking on the phone. HATE HATE HATE it.

5. I need at least one day out of every week where i have NO human contact what-so-ever. until last tuesday, i hadnt had that day in a little over 6 months. and i had to blow off my girlfriend to get that day to myself. she says she understands, but gives me hell when i ask for a day alone.

6. i started masturbating when i was about 15 to stop having wet dreams. i havent had one, and ive been masturbating almost every night since.

7. I can't pee in a urinal if someone is at the one next to me. a lot of times, i have been standing there, someone will take the one next to me, ill try, nothing will come out, so ill go through the motions of zipping up and flushing and washing my hands. i feel like they think im a psycho.

8. I pad my clothing. with my digital camera and adobe premiere, i started making a music video to weird al's _fat_. i still have the minidv tape stashed away, ready to be edited.

9. i'm still deathly afraid of ghosts. i think most of my fear lies in the thought of actually becoming one. my recent discovery of EVPs has called my religious beliefs into question. i havent had a serious talk with God in quite a while. i've even recently started using the phrase "goddammit" even though i once told myself that as much as i wanted to cuss, that would be the one phrase i would never use. i considered it a one-way ticket to hell. and now, as my belief wanes, i still am afraid of going to hell.

10. i get extremely angry at ignorance, irresponsibility, apathy, cruelty and rudeness. i get so mad that i sometimes find myself screaming out of frustration that i cant fix the world, and that most people wont bother to fix themselves. i am probably one of the friendliest guys you'll ever meet, unless you're a politician, a theif, a murderer, a dictator, a drug dealer, an alcoholic, a christian funamentalist, etc. otherwise, i have no use of you, and no tolerance for you.

11. i have two best friends that i would probably do just about anything for, even if it means going against my beliefs. all they'd have to do is ask. my girlfriend of over 3 years doesnt have this privilege.

12. im not a closet FA, but im not an open one, either. i wouldnt outright tell anyone, but if they asked, then i wouldnt lie. im getting braver here, and starting to post more and more pictures of myself.

13. I have an alias on yahoo and aim where i pose as a 300 pound girl. i do it to get off on people teasing me (my character).

14. i have a yahoo group called fat fart fetish. i have used some pictures without permission and would gladly take them down if yours is up. a link to it and it's second installment are at the blog. im deeply sorry to those that are upset because of this. i didnt realize it to be too big of a deal until people started complaining on these boards about pics being used w/o permission.

i have a feeling im going to be coming back to this thread, adding on to my list. if anyone cares, check back at a later time.


----------



## moniquessbbw (Dec 6, 2005)

adam said:


> and if I don't use a drink coaster on the glass or formica topped tables which will not leave any stain at all she still goes ape shit.
> She insists I go shopping with her knowing I hate going shopping and then goes ape shit cause I don't enjoy it.
> It drives her nuts that I don't live to eat...food is food to me....once a day is also plenty for me to eat.
> It drives her nuts that I don't take all day to do anything...eating and shopping especially takes only a moment...not an hour or more.
> It drives her nuts that I don't want anything I don't need...holidays are days just like any other day to me...I don't need or want any extra stuff just cause its a capitalist holiday...nor do I need to purchase anything for anybody else cause its a capitalist holiday.


See what a day in my life is like. I will sell my husband to the highest bidder. He does laundry and will take out the trash. He is for the most part house broken.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Dec 6, 2005)

coyote wild said:


> 14. i have a yahoo group called fat fart fetish. i have used some pictures without permission and would gladly take them down if yours is up. a link to it and it's second installment are at the blog. im deeply sorry to those that are upset because of this. i didnt realize it to be too big of a deal until people started complaining on these boards about pics being used w/o permission.




The VERY last thing I want to do is join this group to see if you're using any of my photos without my permission. If anyone sees me there, _please_ let me know. Ugh.

You're "deeply sorry"? Please. Remove all of the photos you used without permission or that aren't of you and _ease your conscience_.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Dec 6, 2005)

coyote wild said:


> 13. I have an alias on yahoo and aim where i pose as a 300 pound girl. i do it to get off on people teasing me (my character). this is her blog.
> 
> 14. i have a yahoo group called fat fart fetish. i have used some pictures without permission and would gladly take them down if yours is up. a link to it and it's second installment are at the blog. im deeply sorry to those that are upset because of this. i didnt realize it to be too big of a deal until people started complaining on these boards about pics being used w/o permission.


I'm with That Fat Girl. Stealing photos for your fart club is victimization. Pretending to be a woman and interacting with others as such is victimization (though I see a good deal of it on these very boards). 

Proper contrition would require that you first _stop doing it_. Then apologize.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 6, 2005)

adam said:


> and if I don't use a drink coaster on the glass or formica topped tables which will not leave any stain at all she still goes ape shit.
> She insists I go shopping with her knowing I hate going shopping and then goes ape shit cause I don't enjoy it.
> It drives her nuts that I don't live to eat...food is food to me....once a day is also plenty for me to eat.
> It drives her nuts that I don't take all day to do anything...eating and shopping especially takes only a moment...not an hour or more.
> It drives her nuts that I don't want anything I don't need...holidays are days just like any other day to me...I don't need or want any extra stuff just cause its a capitalist holiday...nor do I need to purchase anything for anybody else cause its a capitalist holiday.



Yeah, yeah, she's a freak. What about YOUR quirks?? LOL


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 6, 2005)

Tina said:


> LOL Was this the night of your birthday drinking celebration?
> 
> I don't need pee dreams, I have enough problems when I'm awake.



Nope, LOL, it was many months before, and there was no drinking involved.


----------



## LuckyX0303 (Dec 6, 2005)

Hmmm...mine:

1. When driving over train tracks I HAVE to lift my feet off the floorboard...regardless of if I'm the driver or passenger.
2. I always carry a knife on me...always...
3. My sweet tooth only kicks in around Thanksgiving...when Russian Tea Cookies and Pecan Squares are made...
4. If there is a scale in my house, I'm on it...all the time...every time I walk into the room and every time I walk out.
5. I don't brush my hair everyday.
6. Small ankles on a man bother me...they concern me...
7. I'm attracted to volumptuous women who compliment me.
8. I'm never satisfied.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 6, 2005)

coyote wild said:


> 13. I have an alias on yahoo and aim where i pose as a 300 pound girl. i do it to get off on people teasing me (my character). this is her blog.


 

You aren't the first, you won't be the last. And in case you try to talk to chicks when you're on the alias, most of us are on to you fake "girls"... you're really, really easy to spot. It's by far one of the most annoying and insulting parts of being a fat chick online. 

And to the pics in the group - yeah, take them ALL down. If you didn't get permission on a single one, then you're up someone's creek without a paddle. I'd be pissed as all hell to find my picture in a group like that, but not surprised. I'd be be pissed because presence implies consent to those who view it, and then they're contacting me talking about farts, and it's nothing I'm interested in. I don't care that you are, or they are, to each his own... just not my thing.


----------



## Jes (Dec 6, 2005)

Is it wrong for me to ask how you easily tell men from women (or rather, men purporting to be women) online? I'm not doubting you, I'm just genuinely curious.

thanks.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Dec 6, 2005)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> OK here's some more from me.
> 
> Anyone can scare the shit out of me simply be walking up behind me - even if I know you are there. (ask Wayne)
> )



Oh Sandie -- I thought I was the only one that had this problem


----------



## BBW Betty (Dec 6, 2005)

This happens to me, too. Especially if I'm reading a good book. Somebody talks to me, and either I don't hear anything, or I jump sky-high.


----------



## Jeannie (Dec 6, 2005)

Interesting _need to pee_ dream AnnMarie! That's so much more detailed than any of mine.

Unfortunately, online fakes are a dime a dozen. I don't think it's stretching it to say _several_ of the FFA on the BHM/FFA board are really gay men. Speaking from personal experience as someone who got burned by a faker, (married pretending to be single), these unscrupulous creeps really piss me off.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 6, 2005)

Jes said:


> Is it wrong for me to ask how you easily tell men from women (or rather, men purporting to be women) online? I'm not doubting you, I'm just genuinely curious.
> 
> thanks.



I actually won't post it here, because I don't want to give them any of the common mistakes they make.  But rest assured, you'd know if you talked to a couple, TRUST me.

Check PMs for a simple example.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 6, 2005)

It's really obvious because men aren't women, and have no idea how to go about thinking or speaking like one.

I can always tell the difference between them through communication easier than I can with my eyes.

That being said, I have gotten people - men and women - to think I was a woman before. Sometimes intentionally, sometimes unintentionally.

I actually pulled off cross-dressing once. I even got a guy I knew to compliment me on my shapely legs. He had no idea who I was until I showed him my ID badge... muhuhahahaha!

Current listening: "Lola" by The Kinks


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 6, 2005)

fatlane said:


> It's really obvious because men aren't women, and have no idea how to go about thinking or speaking like one.




Yes, that is the nuts and bolts of it. 

What I sent her is just a more finite example of how that manifests itself with these losers.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 6, 2005)

Ah, the secrets of gender identity! So few even know what I'm talking about...


----------



## Jack Skellington (Dec 7, 2005)

I have a medical sensitivity to direct sunlight. It's most comfortable for me to be outside when it's dark or overcast.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Dec 7, 2005)

fatlane said:


> It's really obvious because men aren't women, and have no idea how to go about thinking or speaking like one.



I've actually been mistaken for a woman numerous times. It happens a lot when I'm out shopping. 

Sales Clerk "Excuse me Miss, may I help you?"

Me "Umm, no. I'm good." 

Sometimes I mess with them by answering in a really deep voice or I answer in a high voice and then go about my business. Depends on my mood. 

The best time was I when I was out with my sister and we had flat tire in a Walmart parking lot. Some guy came over and offer to fix it for us "ladies." Fine with me. I was wearing my work clothes and I really hate getting dirty.

I must give off some weird kind of ugly chick vibe or something.


----------



## JMNYC (Dec 7, 2005)

I've realized this morning I am channeling an elderly lady or someone similiar---I've become obsessed with obtaining clear plastic quart containers. They are so useful for so many things---storing the gallon of soup I make once a week, storing veggies, tuna, beans, the works. You can pick a container up and look at it to see what's in it rather than having to guess what's wrapped in plastic or aluminum foil---and unlike foil, plastic quart containers don't degrade each time you open them. They can also hold paint if you're painting something.

I get them at Stew Leonards, where they are used to hold food from the hot bar. There they sit, arranged on top of one another, so perfect. And there they sit in my cupbaord, ready for anything---anything at all.

Come and knock on my door in a year; when I open it, thousands of plastic quart containers will spill out into the hall.


----------



## MissToodles (Dec 7, 2005)

Hehe, my boyfriend takes the stew leonard's containers to store turpetine.

There's an almost eight year age difference between my sister and me. When I was younger and when had to share a room (I was around 8 years old), we would often fight. I remember getting angry, marching out of the bedroom with my blanket, pillow and books and sleeping in the bathtub.


----------



## Jes (Dec 7, 2005)

fatlane said:


> It's really obvious because men aren't women, and have no idea how to go about thinking or speaking like one.
> 
> I can always tell the difference between them through communication easier than I can with my eyes.
> 
> ...



Everyone online always thinks I'm a man. Hence my interest in the topic. It doesn't matter the forum I'm in, everyone thinks I'm a man.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Dec 7, 2005)

Jes said:


> Everyone online always thinks I'm a man. Hence my interest in the topic. It doesn't matter the forum I'm in, everyone thinks I'm a man.


I don't think you're a man, Jes. Not for a minute.

For the first year and a half I frequented the Dim boards, I wouldn't post a photo, so I was sometimes accused of being a dude. Your shortage of pics appears to be the only thing that may make folks doubt your gender. In every other way, I'd say you're unmistakably female.

I think most of the fauxchick attempts here are brief and evade my radar, being that I don't pay close enough attention (and read so few posts), but do we have regular participants pretending to be women? Absolutely. Their attempts seem apparent to me. 

They entertain me tremendously. _You_ entertain me tremendously. You, however, are not one of _them_.


----------



## Jes (Dec 7, 2005)

You're very sweet. And I need a boost this morning, mood-wise, so I'm going to read and re-read your message until my eyes bleed. 

But honestly, in all the years I've been online, I'd say 90% of readers have assumed I was male. I'll admit that 'Jes' which I usually go by is somewhat gender neutral, but that's not intentional. It's something a lot of people call me in real life (though it's a nickname, not my real name). It's something easy to remember when I log on. And I never felt compelled to add JesBBW or anything because that's just not me (nor do I need to know gender for other people online). So it's interesting. And it comes up when I'm thinking about how the genders mix and why, sometimes, I don't seem to mix well with the other gender. 

Boobs,
Jes


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Dec 7, 2005)

Jes said:


> But honestly, in all the years I've been online, I'd say 90% of readers have assumed I was male. I'll admit that 'Jes' which I usually go by is somewhat gender neutral, but that's not intentional.


Well, now you're talking about something a little different. When one uses a gender neutral name and doesn't display their gender, as with a photo or an indication in their profile, then most people probably don't contemplate their boy-or-girl-ness, and when called upon to do so, they hazard a guess.

There are tons of posters here who give no indication of their gender, and I consider them genderless, as forum participation goes.

But again, that ain't you. Not here, anyway. We got that hot girl-on-balloon action to go by.


----------



## Tina (Dec 7, 2005)

JMNYC said:


> I've realized this morning I am channeling an elderly lady or someone similiar---I've become obsessed with obtaining clear plastic quart containers. They are so useful for so many things---storing the gallon of soup I make once a week, storing veggies, tuna, beans, the works. You can pick a container up and look at it to see what's in it rather than having to guess what's wrapped in plastic or aluminum foil---and unlike foil, plastic quart containers don't degrade each time you open them. They can also hold paint if you're painting something.
> 
> I get them at Stew Leonards, where they are used to hold food from the hot bar. There they sit, arranged on top of one another, so perfect. And there they sit in my cupbaord, ready for anything---anything at all.
> 
> Come and knock on my door in a year; when I open it, thousands of plastic quart containers will spill out into the hall.



I love this.

So, what kind of soup do you make? Recipe?

BTW, Jes, I agree with BB. Every word.


----------



## Jes (Dec 7, 2005)

The genderless thing, Tina? I can see that somewhat, but once I explain, or if they ask, and I say I'm a woman (I always say so immediately if it comes up) they usually still don't believe me. Even if I have a photo. Something about my persona, my diction, my schtick, my topics of conversation, or all of that together, makes them think: guy. And usually: jerky guy.

hahaha. man, it's sad, it really is. Not only am I a guy, I'm a jerky one. I suppose it's the sarcasm. I have a very sharp tongue. In conversations, I have good delivery, but perhaps via text, I just come off as a jerk. That's certainly possible. 

I'm walking to NYC later to have BBabe shoot pix of my behind, so we'll see what she decides.

I'm learning to be gentler, sweeter and a lady.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 7, 2005)

Jes said:


> I'm learning to be gentler, sweeter and a lady.



Don't bother Jes, seriously. You just can't please everybody. You do it to make friends with all the people who hate you only to receive sarcasm and derision from people who would have otherwise been allies. We like you just the way you are, talons and all.


----------



## Tina (Dec 7, 2005)

Jes said:


> I'm learning to be gentler, sweeter and a lady.







Ack! Don't do that!! Just be you -- edge and all. You know, some of my favorite female friends have the 'dude vibe'. It's so odd how everything is gendered and that even textual conversations should fall into gender norms. Screw that.

I'm sorry you've had the experiences you have. I can't help but think that maybe those who can't take you at face value are the wrong people for you anway, but what do I know?

And I hope you and BB have an absolute blast.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Dec 7, 2005)

Jes, I have the opposite problem to you. I feel the pain.


----------



## Jes (Dec 7, 2005)

That is actually very interesting to me! We'll have to work out some complex identity switcheroo and try it out some time, Sas.

And don't worry ladies--I'm trying to be gentler and nicer...but not Stepford. I have good friends who do accept me for who I am, but I am frightening the men away in droves. I'm going to learn to keep my mouth shut just a wee bit more. It'll be ok.


----------



## Egbert Souse (Dec 7, 2005)

Jes said:


> That is actually very interesting to me! We'll have to work out some complex identity switcheroo and try it out some time, Sas.
> 
> And don't worry ladies--I'm trying to be gentler and nicer...but not Stepford. I have good friends who do accept me for who I am, but I am frightening the men away in droves. I'm going to learn to keep my mouth shut just a wee bit more. It'll be ok.



-I tried to send you some rep over that gender business in another thread but it wouldn't let me do it again.
-So, i sent a heartfelt pm basically saying that you shouldn't bend for anybody and if you keep being yourself long enough, sooner or later you'll beat 'em down...
-I hit "send" and it's taking forever to say it send and right then my dog starts barking like crazy and i look out the window and two guys are carrying my table saw outta the vacant building next door that i own and am working on.
-I run out of my house ludicrously yelling, "Fellas, FELLAS!" and they drop the table saw and start running. 
-There ensues a further ludicrous scene where they stop running and it's an OJ on the freeway thing where they're walking along and i'm yelling obscenities at them and trying to figure out if i'm sposed to do a Chuck Norris thing or what....
-I give it up and come back in here and there's no sign that i ever sent the pm....

Well, screw it.
There are good days and dumb days and i'm convinced that this is not the former.

I'm gonna go hide under my bed now.
I think you shoud just post how you wanta post.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Dec 7, 2005)

Jes said:


> I'm trying to be gentler and nicer...but not Stepford. I have good friends who do accept me for who I am, but I am frightening the men away in droves. I'm going to learn to keep my mouth shut just a wee bit more. It'll be ok.


Jes, 

Every man who's scared off by your wit and spunk... has saved you time. Every man whose introduction includes a bra size request, has saved you time. Every man who wants you to prove you're a woman, has saved you time.

Don't change a hair. Your weeding out process is firing on all cylinders.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 7, 2005)

jdwhitak said:


> YOU PEOPLE ARE F**CKING NUTS!!!:shocked: :shocked:



I agree. I am mystified. There's enough OCD in here to turn the whole world around two inches the other way.


----------



## Pink (Dec 7, 2005)

Here are a few of mine....

I read the same books over and over again and I am a spead reader.
Gone with the wind at least 30 times.

I feel naked if I dont have lip gloss or balm handy at all times and worry alot about getting chapped lips.

I love and yearn to be touched alot and have my hair played with but if someone I even slightly dislike hugs me or touched my hair I will freak out.

I almost never tell a lie and I hate apologies from anyone who lies to me.
(it's meaningless)

I was considered VERY shy in high school,I had no girl friends my last 2 years but all the guy "nerds" loved me and I loved them.


----------



## Egbert Souse (Dec 7, 2005)

LillyBBBW said:


> I agree. I am mystified. There's enough OCD in here to turn the whole world around two inches the other way.



What's OCD?


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Dec 7, 2005)

Egbert Souse said:


> What's OCD?


It's Obsessive-Compulsive Disorder, Egbert. You know. Not unlike repeatedly returning to a place or habit (or, say, a web board) you know isn't good for you.

Now get back under the bed, you.


----------



## Egbert Souse (Dec 7, 2005)

Thanks.

And remind me to vacuum under the bed once in a while.
It's NASTY under there.


----------



## BBW Betty (Dec 7, 2005)

Pink said:


> I read the same books over and over again and I am a spead reader.
> Gone with the wind at least 30 times.



I have done this since junior high. And every time, I get something new that I missed before.

Jes, I gotta agree with BB and Tina. Anyone worth your time will take you as you are. It took me a long time to learn that, but when it sank in, life got a whole lot better.


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 7, 2005)

I confess that I'm not really 17, I'm 16 and so are a couple of other members i know.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Dec 8, 2005)

The truth is, that I have this weird idiosyncracy where I laugh when people are accusing me of something I didn't do. It gets worse if they don't believe my rebuttal. The truth is, it's really quite annoying because soon as I start giggling, I have DEFINITELY lost all confidence in my testimony.

What? You guys don't believe me?

Hehehe. Hehehehehe.

Seriously. I'm serious.

Hehehahaha...


Truthfully yours,

Jay West Coast


----------



## MellieD (Dec 8, 2005)

I am TERRIFIED of crickets!!!!!!!!! If I hear one in the house, I obsessively check every room I enter to make sure I can't see it. If I DO see it? I freak out to the point of hyperventilating until someone else takes it away. If I'm home alone, I'll run (this fat girl can run pretty fast with a cricket on her tail) into another room and refuse to re-enter the afflicted room until someone checks it for me.
I feel nothing but absolute FURY if someone points their finger in my face. I once broke a girls finger (sorry Melissa James) in H.S. when she was just trying to tell me I had something on my cheek.
I'm all up for a friendly disagreement or dispute, but use 'whatever' or 'if you say so' with me and IT'S ON!!!
I cannot STAND to hear people say 'nunya'. WTF!?!?!?! I would rather someone told me "Mind your own business, ya fat fuckin' bitch" than to spout off with 'nunya' *cringes and gnashes teeth*
I can't go to sleep if my feet are covered in any way. No sheet, no blanket, and especially no socks!
I ALWAYS check a man's crotch when I first meet him. Doesn't matter who he is. *blushes*
I can't go to sleep unless I start on my left side then roll all the way around, from left to right, until I'm on my belly.
I am VERY easily earwormed. My husband knows this and will tease me out of a funk by saying the first few words of a silly song. It's stuck in my head! That's it! I can't be down then. LOL
I don't particularly like talking to my close friends and family on the phone, but I'll talk for hours to strangers.
I can't stand having anything slimy-feeling on my hands. 
I have a VERY dirty mind and can take even the most innocent of comments and turn it into something naughty.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 8, 2005)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> It's Obsessive-Compulsive Disorder, Egbert. You know. Not unlike repeatedly returning to a place or habit (or, say, a web board) you know isn't good for you.
> 
> Now get back under the bed, you.



Which reminds me of a t-shirt I once saw:

_"Is there a hyphen in 'anal-retentive'?"_


----------



## Jes (Dec 8, 2005)

Egbert Souse said:


> --There ensues a further ludicrous scene where they stop running and it's an OJ on the freeway thing where they're walking along and i'm yelling obscenities at them and trying to figure out if i'm sposed to do a Chuck Norris thing or what....
> -I give it up and come back in here and there's no sign that i ever sent the pm....
> .



My god! Well, I'm glad you rescued your saw; hope they didn't make off with anything else! And thanks for the kind words. I hope someday someone else feels the same!


----------



## Jes (Dec 8, 2005)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Jes,
> 
> Every man who's scared off by your wit and spunk... has saved you time. Every man whose introduction includes a bra size request, has saved you time. Every man who wants you to prove you're a woman, has saved you time.
> 
> Don't change a hair. Your weeding out process is firing on all cylinders.



BBabe...I hear you. And yet I have to say that this theory works only if you assume there are ...lids for every pot, as the saying goes. I don't know that I buy that theory, and so it's hard for me to be so cavalier. Does that make sense or does that just sound cynical? 

(ps: could you please stop PMing me with brasize requests? It's getting creepy)


----------



## Sasquatch! (Dec 8, 2005)

Chuck Norris is soooo cool.


----------



## Jes (Dec 8, 2005)

LillyBBBW said:


> I agree. I am mystified. There's enough OCD in here to turn the whole world around two inches the other way.



hahaha. Lilly, someone finally said what I was thinking. 

uh...BUT I LOVE YOU ALL.

Seriously though--this thread made me wonder if we as a group (for whatever reason) have a higher incidence of OCD or if the genpop were posting to this thread, we'd still see the same numbers. 

I have a little bit of OCD, but very, very slight and what I take to be the normal kind everyone has. It doesn't interfere with life at all, and it usually comes out when I have spare time on my hands. As soon as I'm busy or thinking of something else, it's gone.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Dec 8, 2005)

Jes said:


> BBabe...I hear you. And yet I have to say that this theory works only if you assume there are ...lids for every pot, as the saying goes. I don't know that I buy that theory, and so it's hard for me to be so cavalier. Does that make sense or does that just sound cynical?


I believe there are _several_ lids for every pot, and I'd far sooner be alone than with someone ill-suited for me. Or fratboyesque. Or a dick.

True, one's thinking can get clouded when in desperate need of sexual relief, but in my humble, good sex requires passion and emotional attachment, and there's no real shortcut to that.

Keep being who you are, Girly. It'll happen. BIG. In the meantime, print out those pics of Clash and Jay....


----------



## Jes (Dec 8, 2005)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> I believe there are _several_ lids for every pot, and I'd far sooner be alone than with someone ill-suited for me. Or fratboyesque. Or a dick.
> 
> True, one's thinking can get clouded when in desperate need of sexual relief, but in my humble, good sex requires passion and emotional attachment, and there's no real shortcut to that.
> 
> Keep being who you are, Girly. It'll happen. BIG. In the meantime, print out those pics of Clash and Jay....



Hmm. Actually, I have the good sex. I need what comes with it. 

Those photos. Hahaha. I did tell you about those, right? or no?

Anyway, I've been more honest in this forum than I think I have been in a gazillion years. We'll see if that honesty bears fruit. Thanks for responding to me everyone. We should table it now; I'm not that interesting.


----------



## wvjenna (Dec 8, 2005)

Pink, I swear you could be my long-lost twin! 

Jenn


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 8, 2005)

Jes said:


> Seriously though--this thread made me wonder if we as a group (for whatever reason) have a higher incidence of OCD or if the genpop were posting to this thread, we'd still see the same numbers.



I wondered that too, Jes. There are so many different schticks represented here that I've never even heard of before. All I know is, there are a lot of people here who've had a little something *extra* mixed in to their meals with all the crazy requests and odd proclivities they've forced the waitstaff to accommodate. *shudders*


----------



## Jack Skellington (Dec 8, 2005)

Egbert Souse said:


> What's OCD?



I think it was a song. I'm down with OCD or something like that.


----------



## Pink (Dec 8, 2005)

wvjenna said:


> Pink, I swear you could be my long-lost twin!
> 
> Jenn



lol they say everyone has one out there somewhere


----------



## mejix (Dec 8, 2005)

sort of a private joke. i arrange the quarters for laundry in groups of four as i save them. of course when i grab a bunch i have to grab first the the older ones, the ones i got first. why? because if a grab the more recent the ones that i got first start whining. "awww common luis, thats not fair!" more recently however my quarters have realized that kind of whinning is unacceptable. most of them have realized that we are all working together for the same purpose. everybody will get a chance to do their duty and actually i think that they are happy with that, knowing they have a mission. 

the first time that happened was a long time ago. i was going to make a sandwich and i was thinking of using something -lets say tomato- but decided not to use it. then from the back of the fridge the tomato was like "awww man, i thought you were my friend!"

i like to get up in a minute that is a multiple of ten, or, if absolutely necessary, a multiple of five. getting up at, lets say 7:23 or 7: 09 its just wrong, its also yucky. its not superstition. if anything its my lazyness disguised as a superstition.


----------



## Zandoz (Dec 9, 2005)

jamie said:


> The first attack is to cross my ankles and to tuck my fingers into the waistband of whatever I am wearing so that I am all secured in.



When I'm not sleeping nude (I know....the whole concept is TMI) which ever arm is on top if laying on my side, or the one nearest the edge of the bed if sleeping on my back, must be tucked in the waist band.



Webmaster said:


> - I literally have to be dragged places. Once I am there, I almost always enjoy myself.
> 
> - When someone verbally explains something to me, my eyes immediately glaze over.



I'm with you on those two.



Jack Skellington said:


> I've actually been mistaken for a woman numerous times. It happens a lot when I'm out shopping.



That's why I have had a beard for 15 years....too many "Will that be paper or plastic, ma'am?" inquiries.


Lets see...some other strange but goodies........

I MUST use a letter opener to open envelopes...and then I MUST tear off the reminants of the envelope flap that are still stuck to the back of the envelope...even if I am just throwing out the envelope.

I am absolutely horrid and phobic about people's names. I can not remember anyones name unless I've known them a long time...and interact with them regularly. Even when I do know someone's name, I am totally paranoid that I might just be wrong....and heaven forbid I misspell it. I'm so bad about names that there are actually times when I have to stop and think for a while about how to spell my own middle name. (and no, I'm not telling what it is)....or even my wife's name. Years ago, I used to rent an apartment in a building my mom owned...when I would write her the check for the rent, I'd not write her name...I'd leave it blank and let her fill it in.

No matter what kind of seat...car, office chair, recliner, couch, etc.; I am always paranoid that I am sliding out of it. I constantly have to re position...even when driving and belted in.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 10, 2005)

I was offline for a few days with connection problems, but I'm so glad to see this thread still going strong. It's one of my all-time favorites!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Dec 10, 2005)

Another one:

I HATE CHRISTMAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tina (Dec 10, 2005)

I hate olives.


----------



## nicolethefantastic (Dec 10, 2005)

i used to hate them too- but recently, I've started really enjoying them... my confession is that I only like/eat the green ones. Black olives = yuck (in my opinion)


----------



## Tina (Dec 10, 2005)

Heh. Nicole, a friend of mine just told me the opposite the other day.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Dec 10, 2005)

nicolethefantastic said:


> i used to hate them too- but recently, I've started really enjoying them... my confession is that I only like/eat the green ones. Black olives = yuck (in my opinion)



I like both, but I can only eat so many of the green olives before I go on overload. Black olives on the other hand, I have trouble stopping at just a few:eat2:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 10, 2005)

ValentineBBW said:


> I like both, but I can only eat so many of the green olives before I go on overload. Black olives on the other hand, I have trouble stopping at just a few:eat2:



Ahh but do you drink the brine from black olives? I do


----------



## Tina (Dec 10, 2005)

SoVerySoft said:


> Ahh but do you drink the brine from black olives? I do


----------



## ValentineBBW (Dec 10, 2005)

SoVerySoft said:


> Ahh but do you drink the brine from black olives? I do




Sorry SVS ---- that I don't and can't do. Brings on bad bad feelings and images


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 10, 2005)

About the black olive brine - I don't drink a lot of it, but I do take a sip or two when I first open the can of olives. 

MmmMMmmmm. To me, it tastes just like the olives, which I adore (but only crisp jumbo olives. Some brands are too mushy.)

I worry about all that salt, so I just keep it to a couple of sips.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Dec 10, 2005)

SoVerySoft said:


> About the black olive brine - I don't drink a lot of it, but I do take a sip or two when I first open the can of olives.
> 
> MmmMMmmmm. To me, it tastes just like the olives, which I adore (but only crisp jumbo olives. Some brands are too mushy.)
> 
> I worry about all that salt, so I just keep it to a couple of sips.



I hear ya about some brands are too mushy - yuck. As for drinking the brine I think it had something to do with drinking pickle juice and getting sick -- which I know is different than the olive brine, but in my mind they are the same. I love pickles too :eat2: 

Oh speaking of olives -- has anyone had the garlic stuffed jumbo green olives? YUM


----------



## fatlane (Dec 10, 2005)

I have a pimple on my back that keeps reappearing, in spite of the number of times I"ve popped it and squeezed all the pus out of it.


I love the anonymity of the Internet, by the way.


----------



## Zandoz (Dec 10, 2005)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Another one:
> 
> I HATE CHRISTMAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I second that! But actually I hate winter and all the associated holidays. I've been trying for years to achieve human hibernation. I want to hit the sack 2 days before Thanksgiving and not wake up till the day after Easter.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 11, 2005)

ValentineBBW said:


> Oh speaking of olives -- has anyone had the garlic stuffed jumbo green olives? YUM


Even better - try the green olives stuffed with jalapenos.

:eat2:


----------



## Tina (Dec 11, 2005)

Not sure this is considered compulsive or not, but I'm a hand washer. I wash after the toilette and before I touch food or eat. I also use that waterless hand sanitizer after going to the grocery store and after handling the cannister at the drive-thru bank -- stuff like that. It also amazes me how many women don't wash after going to the bathroom. I see it at school all the time and find it disgusting, so I ende up opening bathroom door handles (if it has one)with the same towel I've dried my hands off with.

Because of this, and because of taking EmergenC vitamins daily, and Airborne when I'm exposed to someone sick, I rarely get sick any more, which is a change from how I used to be, given I have some immune system stuff going on.

Anyway, that's my not-so-dirty little secret.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 11, 2005)

I seek out sick people and deliberately breathe their germs just so I can get my money's worth from my prescription meds.


----------



## Tina (Dec 11, 2005)

FLO, you must get a better hobby. Really.


----------



## saucywench (Dec 11, 2005)

Tina said:


> .... It also amazes me how many women don't wash after going to the bathroom. I see it at school all the time and find it disgusting, so I end up opening bathroom door handles (if it has one) with the same towel I've dried my hands off with.


 
I hate hate hate that, and it _is _absolutely disgusting. Men as well as women are nasty in this way, however (I forget the statistics, I'm sure they're google-able, though.) We have restrooms at work for both men and women but, in a crunch, I often resort to using the men's restroom. I am surprised to notice (especially considering I work in a HOSPITAL and the men using the restroom are primarily DOCTORS) that, although the restroom has obviously been used (typical seat up or, worse yet, seat down and droplets of urine on the seat), the sink is completely dry and there are no used paper towels in the trash can. Ugh. I mean, UGH! :shocked: 
So, needless to say, I also am mindful to wash my hands often, open the restroom door with the paper towel, and use the antiseptic hand cleaner stuff. It's bad enough that winter leaves us with such dry skin, and these procedures don't help, but they're entirely necessarily. I have a bottle of lotion on my desk that I make use of several times daily. In addition to those measures, I also either open the main employee entrance door with my elbow, hip, the palm of my hand covered with the cuff of my blouse/jacket/coat or, failing that, at least open it at a higher point on the door, where few if any hands have been.

The no-washing-after-using-restroom practice, though, is disgusting enough that I am often tempted to break with politeness in that I am tempted, if in a restroom at the time of noticing this practice, to call out to the offender and point this out in order to embarass them. I doubt it would make much difference, though.


----------



## Tina (Dec 11, 2005)

Heh. I've been tempted, too, Saucy, but try to maintain a live and let live attitude about many things. Still, it's disgusting, so the best I can do is protect myself.

Remember when the whole SARS thing was going on last year? Japan had zero cases, I remember reading. They attibuted it to a cultural practice of taking their shoes off either before, or when entering, the house. And of then washing their hands, rinsing their mouths, and blowing their noses. Makes sense.

Last thing I want to become is a germophobe, but I also don't want to catch all of the nasties that are making the rounds.


----------



## butterlexyfly (Dec 22, 2005)

I really can't miss this, because I'm the weirdest person anyone that I know knows.

I am completely and utterly TERRIFIED of ANYTHING that used to be milk. Cheese, yogurt, ice cream...I can't stand the thought of it, but I love milk.

I have to cover my emergency brake because if I see it or feel it I have an intense urge to pull it when I'm driving fast just to see what will happen.

I frequently have trouble forming proper thoughts: "I have to tell you something" becomes "I have something in my head that I want to be in your head too".

I have broken my big toe on my right foot six times. 

There has been an 80 gallon aquarium in the back seat of my car for six months.


----------



## butterlexyfly (Dec 22, 2005)

Jay West Coast said:


> The truth is, that I have this weird idiosyncracy where I laugh when people are accusing me of something I didn't do. It gets worse if they don't believe my rebuttal. The truth is, it's really quite annoying because soon as I start giggling, I have DEFINITELY lost all confidence in my testimony.
> 
> What? You guys don't believe me?
> 
> ...



That used to be a huge problem for me, but recently it's worked out because at this point, regardless of whether or not I'm guilty, people assume that I'm just being my jackass self laughing because I've been accused of something I didn't do, and for whatever reason I think it's hilarious. 

Gotten me out of trouble a couple times


----------



## Tad (Dec 22, 2005)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Every man who's scared off by your wit and spunk... has saved you time. Every man whose introduction includes a bra size request, has saved you time. Every man who wants you to prove you're a woman, has saved you time.
> 
> Don't change a hair. Your weeding out process is firing on all cylinders.



I guess it depends on what kind of guy you are interested in, but from my point of view, as a guy, I totally agree with what BoBabe said there. 

Here is my theory: If you want someone who will love you as YOU, rather than as some illusion you manage to project, then be the most and best YOU that you can be. Or to put it another way, try to be the you that you secretly want to be. Sure the majority of people might be less interested in you, but the important part is that the people who will like that true inner you will be more interested in you. If you disguise the inner you, the ones who would like that might miss recognizing it.

Now, not everyone is willing to hold out for the person who really wants them, some just want something quickly, or want someone who is wealthy or well connected or good in bed or whatever else. And that is cool too, so long as they remember that sometimes we do get what we ask for and so should not complain about it afterwards  

Just my pre-coffee philosophizing, so discount it appropriately (and apologies for any incoherence).

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## Michelle (Dec 22, 2005)

edx said:


> Sure the majority of people might be less interested in you...


 
So THAT'S my problem! I'm being myself!


----------



## Jes (Dec 22, 2005)

ahahaha. Michelle. Cute.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Dec 29, 2005)

I must say after reading the prior pages, I don't really exhibit any compulsions that are as extreme as some on here. My one big confession is that pretty frequently before I go to sleep, I get a panic attack because I feel like if I go to sleep, I might not wake up. Meaning, I think i'm going to die if I go to sleep. Needless to say, I suppose it stems from liking to be in control. A small confession is that I fear being alone the rest of my life, but then again, who doesn't.And, I'm only 20.


----------



## StarStruck (Dec 29, 2005)

I have Medicated Chapstick handy at all times. I have one tube by my bed, one by the computer, one in my purse and one in the bathroom. I hate dry lips so much it scares me.

My hands and feet must be clean at all times. That dirty feeling just freaks me out.

Cockroachs. scare. the. living. daylights. out. of. me. I can handle spiders, snakes, weird ole bugs but cockroachs? I run screaming in the other direction.

I read the last sentenance of each book first.

When I was younger, I used to cope with being 'The Fat Girl' by being the biggest tomboy I could be. I didn't start wearing makeup and skirts and other girly things until I was 17. I was always 'one of the guys' and someone the girls could lean their heads on in theatre and ask me to hook them up with one of my guy-friends.

My mom divorced my real father when I was only 3 months old. She didn't ask for child support so he couldn't turn around and ask for joint custody or whatnot. My mom remarried when I was 5, and I call my stepfather 'Dad.' I never knew my real father nor his family and I have a very unique last name and, until about 3 years ago, I always fancied myself to be the only person on earth possessing that last name. It used to be somewhat consuling, but now that I know that I'm not, I have this overwhelming desire to meet my real dad, but have yet to find him. I guess pretending to be 'the only one' made me feel special.


----------



## Goreki (Dec 29, 2005)

I like to think that in cooking I can reach for ingredients and condiments and know exactly how much to put in, how to cook it and how long for, instinctively. I get really upset if what I'm cooking flops. (although, sometimes it's perfect)

My brain really only switches on around ten pm. damn the day time.

I check things (though not so much anymore) and I can be really sensitive to certain fabrics, I have trouble touching them. Of course, I work in a clothing store


----------



## TallFatSue (Dec 29, 2005)

Gee, I'm writing down some of this stuff because a lot of it sounds like good advice. 

Some of my quirks:

I snore like a crosscut saw tearing through a petrified redwood. Luckily my husband can sleep through a trainwreck. He jokes that if he wakes up in the middle of the night and I'm NOT snoring to make the windows rattle, he thinks something is wrong.

Whenever I get the hiccups, which is pretty often, I never try to cure them. I'm convinced that I hiccup for a reason, so I let them >HIC< go about their business while I >HIC< go about mine.

If I'm standing next to a counter or table top at just the right height, often I rest my belly on it without really thinking. It sure takes a load off my feet.

I love to go barefoot around the house, and I'm usually barefoot at the office too. I also need to have clean hands and feet all the time, so I wash my hands pretty often, but probably not enough to be obsessive about it. I also have a little floor mat at home and one in my office to wipe my feet from time to time. I don't know why, but I just love to feel the flooring with my bare feet, whether it's hardwood or tile or whatever. If it's a nice plush carpet -- oooo, baby! When I wipe my bare feet on those little mats, it's almost as good as a back scratch. If I drop a pencil or eraser while I'm seated, I'll usually pick it up with my toes rather than lean over and reach around my belly. Otherwise it's sandals or flat shoes for me. I rarely wear high heels because at 450lb they hurt, and besides 6ft is tall enough.

In the cold months when I wear a jacket and go shopping, I always take it off inside the building and drape it over the shopping cart or else I get too warm. I usually take off my jacket just before I get back into my car too, and throw it on the back seat because it's more comfy when I drive.


----------



## BBW Betty (Dec 29, 2005)

I talk in my sleep, and many years ago, I woke up my sister and my parents, singing "John Deere Green" in my sleep at the top of my lungs. My sister says I was still on key, although the words were a bit slurred.


----------



## Ceres (Dec 29, 2005)

Well i have confessions...i love to drive in any pothole that i can find ...well i didnt really drive since 1998 because i have an italian driver license and here i cant use it,but i hope the get it soon.I also believe in fairies,ghosts leprechauns,but i dont tell anyone..i am still a child insideand i believe in the Christmas miracle.Ceres


----------



## Emma (Dec 29, 2005)

Ok real confession time.

I pretend that I love you and I'm all bothered, but really I just do it because I'm bored and it causes drama. You're not the only one. 

And I know for a fact at least 3 people will read this and think it relates to them.


----------



## Jane (Dec 29, 2005)

CurvyEm said:


> Ok real confession time.
> 
> I pretend that I love you and I'm all bothered, but really I just do it because I'm bored and it causes drama. You're not the only one.
> 
> And I know for a fact at least 3 people will read this and think it relates to them.


My heart is broken.


----------



## Emma (Dec 29, 2005)

Jane said:


> My heart is broken.



Don't be a sarky bitch Jane.

More confessions, while we're at it.

I've not long just had sex with a guy. I told him to wait around the corner for me while I get my stuff. I'm not going back....


----------



## Jes (Dec 30, 2005)

CurvyEm said:


> Don't be a sarky bitch Jane.
> 
> More confessions, while we're at it.
> 
> I've not long just had sex with a guy. I told him to wait around the corner for me while I get my stuff. I'm not going back....



did it take you half an hour to walk around the corner? with the bad ankle and all?


----------



## Emma (Dec 30, 2005)

Opps! I didn't mean to call you a snarky bitch lol hahah sorry. 

Heh it took me about 3 weeks. I fell over in the snow LOL


----------



## The Romantic Swordsman (Dec 30, 2005)

Well, I just joined, so posting a few tidbits here might help people get to know me.

Whenever I'm in restaurant or a friend's house, I have to sit with my back to a corner. Because I don't want someone sneaking up behind me.

The first thing I do when I get out of bed, is crack my knuckles 3 times. Then bend over backwards until the tips of my fingers can touch the floor. Been this way for 10 years.

I never leave the house without wearing a jacket (denim or leather) and no matter the weather I never take the jacket off untill I have returned home.


----------



## Jane (Dec 30, 2005)

CurvyEm said:


> Opps! I didn't mean to call you a snarky bitch lol hahah sorry.
> 
> Heh it took me about 3 weeks. I fell over in the snow LOL


Just a slip of the fingers, huh? I've been called worse, by people I know better, also all in fun. LOL


----------



## Emma (Dec 30, 2005)

Jane said:


> Just a slip of the fingers, huh? I've been called worse, by people I know better, also all in fun. LOL



I meant to just say snarky, but I'm used to calling my mate a snarky bitch all the time so it just came out LOL


----------



## Jane (Dec 30, 2005)

CurvyEm said:


> I meant to just say snarky, but I'm used to calling my mate a snarky bitch all the time so it just came out LOL


Hey, now I've got one really good bitchy comment coming. LMAO


----------



## Mystic Rain (Dec 30, 2005)

Here are my quirks.

- I know when something is out of place, or has been moved. Depending if it's in my room, I get really annoyed. Please don't touch my stuff. If it's elsewhere, I have to straighten that object, or put it back in its proper place. I have been known to straighten whole shelves at stores before. 

- I cannot work in a messy environment. Seriously, the first thing I do when I come into work, which is at a fast food restuarant where I am in the kitchen, I grab a towel, and start wiping every surface off in that area I'm in. Then if I have time, I sweep the floor. I am a big neat freak, but it's not like I go overboard, and am cleaning all the time because I think it's dirty. Heck, I don't dust my room, which is kind of being a hipocrit. Don't ask me to explain that one.  

- I do not like fruits or barely any vegetables. Only English green peas, and potatos. I do like the flavors of certain fruits, and even the glaze of strawberries or cherries, but I will not eat the actual fruit.

- Adding to that above, I cannot have any food on my plate touching. The juice of the peas shall not befoul my macaroni and cheese, and I _never_ mix foods.

- I hate pecans and walnuts in or on brownies, cookies, fudge, etc., and will pick them off if I can. 

- I rarely eat red meat, if at all. I'm a poultry and fish girl. 

- I do not like breakfast cereals, even milkless (which I despise cereal and milk sharing the same bowl. *shudders* It's just not normal, I tell you), but will eat Fruit Loops or Scooby's Cinnamon Crunch as a trailmix type snack.

- I'm 22, and I'm still a virgin. I have not yet found "Mr. Right", but I'm hoping the guy who's interested in me and me him is the one. I've had only one serious relationship in my life, which was broke off after two years. The guy did not understand the concept of honor and integerity (I failed to see before because I was blinded by love), and I'm all about those two.

- I'm kind of shy about my body and physical contact, so don't expect a lot of hugs from me. Unless I'm really comfortable with a person.

- I cannot fall asleep unless I am cuddling something in my arms, usually it's my soft Leonardo doll. It gives me a feeling of security, and if it falls over the side of the bed during the night, I wake up not long after to retrieve it from the floor, and then go back to sleep. It helps too that I have the sound of a ticking wind-up clock to lull me. And I must have socks on my feet in bed in the winter. I cannot sleep with cold feet.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Dec 31, 2005)

Im not really a chipmunk
Nor is my name Larry


----------



## Jane (Dec 31, 2005)

My son's name is Random.
He is not a chipmunk either.


----------



## Jes (Dec 31, 2005)

My breasts aren't really very large--it's just that my hands are TINY.


----------



## Jane (Dec 31, 2005)

Tiny hands, warm heart? How does that saying go?


----------



## mejix (Dec 31, 2005)

we stole a copy of the final exam for u.s. history in high school. it was there in the faculty lounge just begging to be taken. 

i did my friend's algebra final for him. we exchanged exams during the test. 

i loved thrill of cheating on tests. hehehe.


----------



## Zandoz (Jan 1, 2006)

Jes said:


> My breasts aren't really very large--it's just that my hands are TINY.



Wish I'd thought of that one in my single days......

Woman: <laughing hysterically>
Me: It's not that small...the rest of me is that big!
Woman <roling on floor hyperventilating from laughter>


----------



## Ryan (Jan 1, 2006)

I have a really dirty and politically incorrect sense of humor and I usually have to make a point to be on my best behavior at work, out in public and even on message boards.


----------



## Lorna (Jan 1, 2006)

First time in here and I am going to reply to a thread about being weird lol sounds just my cup of tea!!! My clothes Have to be colour coordinated while hanging in the wardrobe, I cannot smell milk in a carton if I think it might be going off I need to get someone else to put it down the loo and not the sink!

I love the feel of cold ears, and if I am trying to get to sleep I like to play with them, no matter whos head they are on! My poor dog runs now! as does my son lol

I have to ensure that my radio is switched off before sleeping ever since I saw a documentary on ghosts talking through the radio, and make sure my bum is covered my bed clothes even in the warmest weather, incase the ghosties are in lurking about!!


----------



## fatlane (Jan 1, 2006)

I am Luke Skywalker's uncle. I feel very uncomfortable about the way George Lucas has opened up old family wounds with his movies.


----------



## norwestscott (Jan 2, 2006)

LOL.. I just ran across this thread freekin hilarious... y'all are a riot...

- I CAN NOT sit ina restaurant with my back to the door... Drives me bonkers... If I can't avoid it, I will constantly look around

- I CAN NOT have dishes in the sink before I cook in kitchen... Even so much as a lonely spoon laying all by itself... Oh yeah and the counters have to be clean too

- I am always doing something with my hands or feet... whether it's shaking my foot under a desk or twirling a pen in my hands, twiddleing thumbs excetera...

- I enjoy the TV on even if I'm not watching it

- If I'm not wearing a T-shirt to bed, I can't sleep

- 95% of the time I don't eat breakfast

- I eat one thing at a time on my plate until it completely gone then on to next food item

- I would rather eat a salad AFTER my meal

- I sleep on the side of bed closest to the door facing it

- I like to sit at the mall and watch people go by and guess to myself what they are thinking

- I do acts of kindness every year at Christmas and New Years day... It always the same. I go to local Wal-mart, K-mart and Target at night rain, sleet or snow and gather up all the shopping carts and put them next to store for the next day

Anyway, there were way more than I expected but y'all enjoy picking me apart... LOL

Hugs and Handshakes to all


----------

